# Filters Stacking - Recommended Order?



## jeso (Apr 19, 2011)

I currently own 3 filter types (from Hoya) - a UV, a CPL and an ND8. 

The 2 filters I plan on keeping on my lens at all times is the UV and the CPL. Which would be the best order to stack them in? I know stacking filters can cause vignetting especially on wide-angle lenses, but it's nothing that a little Photoshop can't fix.

Also if I wanted to add in the ND8 to help me take shots of say a waterfall in the daylight, what would be the best order then?

Thanks,
Jeso


----------



## Garbz (Apr 19, 2011)

No, just plain no. 

A single filter even of the finest quality creates a reflection in the lens that results in additional glare. Stacking 2 filters creates ... 3 reflections along with quite possibly a loss of contrast and if your filters aren't top quality any reduction in image quality that comes with it. This is not something you can just fix in photoshop. 

UVs are great protectors and I use them myself, but I don't ever recommend stacking filters.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 19, 2011)

jeso said:


> The 2 filters I plan on keeping on my lens at all times is the UV and the *CPL*.


Why keep the CPL on all the time?  Do you want to constantly lose 1-1/2 stop of light?  A good quality CPL is wonderful to have, but it has its purpose.


----------



## jeso (Apr 19, 2011)

kundalini said:


> jeso said:
> 
> 
> > The 2 filters I plan on keeping on my lens at all times is the UV and the *CPL*.
> ...


 
I plan to do photography mainly outside - landscape, etc so I want to keep it on to enhance colour & contrast without having to Photoshop too much.

Each filter has threads on the outside - is this for not the purpose of stacking? I'm pretty new to using filters so I have no clue. Will I be better off constantly switching in between filters?


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 19, 2011)

Or you could just not use a UV filter and put the CPL on when you need it.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, they have threads for the purpose of stacking.  And yes, you would be better off switching as you need them.

Just because you can stack them doesn't mean you should.  There are some cases where you might have to though - like ND filters.  Or maybe ND with a CPL on top of that.


Also, if you're using a wide angle lens, stacking may cause vignetting.  Even just one filter can cause vignetting if the lens is wide enough.


----------



## antiquerookie (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm no pro but I stack filters fairly frequently.  My most common stack is a UV, a grad, and a CPL.  (The UV is usually there because I forget to take it off.)  I use this stack for pix of sunsets on water and I like what I'm getting, which is a very good rendition of what my eyes see.  Yes, I take a hit on exposure, but that's what VR is for, or, worst case, a tripod.  Vignetting can be a problem as mentioned.  I prefer cropping to Photoshop for removing it, or just shoot longer so it doesn't appear.

None of the reponses answered the basic question, which was "what's the best order or is there any difference".  I too would like to know what experience there is out there.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2011)

antiquerookie said:


> ..............None of the reponses answered the basic question, which was "what's the best order or is there any difference".  I too would like to know what experience there is out there.



With just two simple filters, it doesn't make any difference.


----------



## impulsive1 (Apr 22, 2011)

I usually remove my uv filter when using others.  And I wouldnt stack any more than two especially when shooting with wide angle lenses. My personal preference is to put my cpl on last.


----------

